
Yesterday's losses of Facebook are as if 4 Twitters and 7 snapchats got wiped - njlern
http://www.yasasmedia.com/facebook-loses-123-billion-in-just-one-day/
======
acconrad
Or basically one Adobe. Which is pretty wild. But honestly, this is a short-
term mis-pricing and over-reaction. Might as well think of this as "Facebook
stock on sale, 20% off!". But since Facebook makes up such a big percentage of
an S&P 500, simply load up on $SPY, $VFINX, or one of your other ETFs/index
funds and buy on the dip without having to risk over-exposure to one stock.

------
brink
It's now at what the price was at 3 months ago. A lot to lose in one day
though.

It looks like a particularly large investor just fat-fingered the sell button.

